
Python Without GIL. The Gilectomy Branch of CPython - merqurio
https://github.com/larryhastings/gilectomy
======
robotarchitect
17:05 -> Would someone please explain to me how is that not breaking C
extensions? Isn't it possible to create a system that implies an "auto-lock
arround c extensions" (29:53) on the current C extensions but would allow
future non-GIL safe extensions to run freely?

